# Ports schliessen



## Jericho (26 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko....

Ich hätte da direkt eine Frage an dich....

Kann man offene Ports auch manuell schliessen???(Vielleicht ein Programm oder im DOS-Modus

Danke im Voraus 8)


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Ja, man kann:
Du mußt einfach das Programm beenden, das den Port öffnet.
Ports stehen nämlich nicht von selbst offen.


----------

